# National lock down in Scotland



## Fazerloz (Jan 4, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-scotland-55533377
		


National lock down in Scotland from midnight until the end of Jan.


----------



## linkshouse (Jan 4, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-scotland-55533377
> 
> 
> 
> National lock down in Scotland from midnight until the end of Jan.


We’re still tier3 in Orkney, makes me so glad we live on an island as Westray is one step further isolated even than Orkney Mainland. We’ve had no cases here throughout.


----------



## Bigshug (Jan 4, 2021)

Finally they have decided to close the schools as well. I am quite happy with this lockdown, as we will be nearer getting vaccinated when movement is allowed again


----------



## witzend (Jan 4, 2021)

Boris to address the people 8 pm tonite


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Yup.

England lockdown on its way again.

Just have to grin and bear it, keep plodding on.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

witzend said:


> Boris to address the people 8 pm tonite



I can't find this...


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> England lockdown on its way again.



I recon you're right!


----------



## TissyD (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I can't find this...











						Boris Johnson to address nation tonight about further English lockdown measures
					

Boris Johnson will address the nation tonight to set out new measures to stop the spread of the coronavirus.




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2021)

TissyD said:


> Boris Johnson to address nation tonight about further English lockdown measures
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson will address the nation tonight to set out new measures to stop the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



It's now being reported that he is in most "news" places. It wasn't earlier, my mate said about it and I'd been looking as his source was the Mirror lol


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 4, 2021)

Frankly I'm inclined to think that a full hard national lock down until the end of January at least would be a eminently sensible plan....

Give chance for the roll out of vaccines to catch up AND possibly addressing the likely upcoming carnage from 'some' folks behaviour over the Xmas period.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

WE are just out of full lockdown, but schools to close to feb, not bother us as we have been home schooling our two.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh well its got to be done. That's my two weeks in the Cairghorms gone but we're all in the same boat. Roll on the vaccine!


----------



## Scotia (Jan 4, 2021)

And i was goung to do a dry spell....better get a brew on as Cuilen wont be going back to Uni as all on line and he has taken a liking to the ale, it would be rude to let him drink alone.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 4, 2021)

witzend said:


> Boris to address the people 8 pm tonite


Yes think he must be a soap fan doing it between the two Cory episodes.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 4, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Oh well its got to be done. That's my two weeks in the Cairghorms gone but we're all in the same boat. Roll on the vaccine!


Maybe the Cairngorms?


----------



## caledonia (Jan 5, 2021)

We have to go down to Edinburgh from Dunblane to visit a close family friend who has dementia. She lives with her son who’s 54 and has learning difficulties and my misses visits once a week to bath her and check everything is ok.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 5, 2021)

caledonia said:


> We have to go down to Edinburgh from Dunblane to visit a close family friend who has dementia. She lives with her son who’s 54 and has learning difficulties and my misses visits once a week to bath her and check everything is ok.



Well done you. That's allowable anyway, so no probs


----------



## TissyD (Jan 5, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> It's now being reported that he is in most "news" places. It wasn't earlier, my mate said about it and I'd been looking as his source was the Mirror lol


I like to look in the mirror as well, I just see an attractive pensioner looking back at me. LOL


----------



## Wully (Jan 5, 2021)

Out and about today for work reasons covered a good few miles all round the Glasgow area .Nothing different out still hundreds of cars on the road and people everywhere all the business I use as suppliers are still open with no visible queues anywhere nothing like the first lockdown. Strange how the roads were so busy with the schools being closed. Looked to me like any normal day not a national lock down.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2021)

All running around as normal here, the news says we are the worst bit of UK with infection rates through the roof, still many here say its a scam, now I know why folk say the Irish are half baked.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 6, 2021)

Wully said:


> Out and about today for work reasons covered a good few miles all round the Glasgow area .Nothing different out still hundreds of cars on the road and people everywhere all the business I use as suppliers are still open with no visible queues anywhere nothing like the first lockdown. Strange how the roads were so busy with the schools being closed. Looked to me like any normal day not a national lock down.


I bet it got on your tits


----------



## Debroos (Jan 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> All running around as normal here, the news says we are the worst bit of UK with infection rates through the roof, still many here say its a scam, now I know why folk say the Irish are half baked.


Is that similar to oven ready?


----------



## caledonia (Jan 6, 2021)

Just driven from Dunblane to Edinburgh and roads seem as busy as normal. Don’t think people are taking things as seriously as they did with the first lockdown.


----------



## Wully (Jan 7, 2021)

Drove past our local COVID test centre as I do most days about 2 miles from where I live and there’s a line of people waiting to get tested that easily must stretch for 400yds. Think there’s a huge flair up in this area after the Christmas holidays. Not looking good here.


----------



## Lee (Jan 7, 2021)

Wully said:


> Drove past our local COVID test centre as I do most days about 2 miles from where I live and there’s a line of people waiting to get tested that easily must stretch for 400yds. Think there’s a huge flair up in this area after the Christmas holidays. Not looking good here.



Try and stay safe, the site needs you're input and now you're a grandad you have extra responsibility to the family.


----------



## Wully (Jan 7, 2021)

Trying my best to steer clear of anyone. I think it’s time to batten down the hatches and nail the doors and windows shut for a while.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 7, 2021)

When I was at the doctor today I asked if they knew when I may be offered a vaccination. It may well be quite some time, even the nurse had been unable to get one and apparently there was a 400 yard queue of NHS staff at a hospital in Glasgow when they were given appointments when no vaccine was available. Since the flu jabs stopped being organised by GPs they too have become chaotic.
Definitely a good time to isolate in this area.


----------



## Bigshug (Jan 7, 2021)

TissyD said:


> I like to look in the mirror as well, I just see an attractive pensioner looking back at me. LOL


My mirror isn’t working right, all I see is a fat, baldy old man. Don’t know who he is, but if I passed him in the street I would give him some money for a haircut and shave


----------



## reiverlad (Jan 7, 2021)

Wully said:


> Trying my best to steer clear of anyone. I think it’s time to batten down the hatches and nail the doors and windows shut for a while.


Pretty straightforward here on Bute - we just tell Calmac tae keep everybody away !!
It has pretty much worked  - I think Bute is clear of infection - so far.
Just checked - Argyll & Bute has the lowest infection rate of all local authorities in Tier 4.


----------



## linkshouse (Jan 8, 2021)

reiverlad said:


> Pretty straightforward here on Bute - we just tell Calmac tae keep everybody away !!
> It has pretty much worked  - I think Bute is clear of infection - so far.
> Just checked - Argyll & Bute has the lowest infection rate of all local authorities in Tier 4.


I'm sure that's what has worked for us on Westray. The ferries were very strict about travel between the islands during the first lockdown with pretty much haulage lorries only being transported (and even they were unmanned and collected at either end).

This time round the whole of Orkney has stayed in tier3 so travel between the islands is still possible but not between Orkney Mainland and Scotland Mainland.

Perfect!!!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 9, 2021)

Wully said:


> Trying my best to steer clear of anyone. I think it’s time to batten down the hatches and nail the doors and windows shut for a while.



I`ve said before that if it wasn`t for the postman i`d put a bloody big padlock on the front gates


----------



## Wully (Jan 10, 2021)

was out looking at job in Helensburgh this afternoon seen a VW T5 camper with two canoes on the roof getting pulled over by traffic police on the A82 near the duck bay marina.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

Saw a camper parked up on Soutra at midday today on the way back from my old boys.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

Some folk maybe only have a van for all there transport, not everybody is a multi car household, different mater for jollies mind you.


----------



## Wully (Jan 10, 2021)

Just saying the cops look like they are pulling people who look like they are camping or travelling for leisure. But I’d bet my house on it a camper with two canoes in that area were not out for there groceries.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 10, 2021)

runnach said:


> Another here, Wully. Time to bill the idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On initial thought taking your van out without encountering anyone seems ideal in the current pandemic. It’s the unforeseen that hides the danger not only to yourself but others too. An accident or breakdown could easily expose others to the virus, if not from yourself then by those assisting unnecessarily being in proximity to colleagues. It’s simply not acceptable to think that you can ignore the rules that apply to everyone to suit your own wishes.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

Wully said:


> Just saying the cops look like they are pulling people who look like they are camping or travelling for leisure. But I’d bet my house on it a camper with two canoes in that area were not out for there groceries.


Maybe fishing for their tea !


----------



## Wully (Jan 10, 2021)

Here who am I too judge hope it turned out alright anyway they’d need an ice breaker not a canoe for Loch Lomond . Or they could have been heading for loch doon.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

Wully said:


> Just saying the cops look like they are pulling people who look like they are camping or travelling for leisure. But I’d bet my house on it a camper with two canoes in that area were not out for there groceries.


Unless the food they were out to buying was passed its SAIL BY date.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Maybe fishing for their tea !


Are you CODDING.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 10, 2021)

Business as usual near to me......









						Drivers slapped with fines as people flock to Dovestones Reservoir
					

Photos showed scores of cars parked illegally at the beauty spot



					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				




Folks are just simply ignoring advice on essential trave/social distancing etc etc. 

In fact they seem to be largely just sticking 2 fingers up at common sense in general


----------



## Scotia (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Unless the food they were out to buying was passed its SAIL BY date.


Ye had better check the ABV of the non alchoholic wine Trev.


----------



## reiverlad (Jan 10, 2021)

Wully said:


> Here who am I too judge hope it turned out alright anyway they’d need an ice breaker not a canoe for Loch Lomond . Or they could have been heading for loch doon.


Definitely heading the wrong direction if they were !!!


----------



## wildebus (Jan 11, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone was going to say anything to me today when I went out in the Motorhome to the Post Office and then Supermarket?


----------



## Wully (Jan 11, 2021)

Don't worry  some smart arse will have a photo of your van and and a close up of your number plate splattered all over the internet tomorrow it just takes time to go viral. Do you have a photo by any chance.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 11, 2021)

Wully said:


> Don't worry  some smart arse will have a photo of your van and and a close up of your number plate splattered all over the internet tomorrow it just takes time to go viral. Do you have a photo by any chance.


Headline .....  "Englishman flouts Scottish Parliament in effort to infect locals"
Followed by retraction the next day on the inside page .... "Englishman picks up pint of milk for tea"


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Headline .....  "Englishman flouts Scottish Parliament in effort to infect locals"
> Followed by retraction the next day on the inside page .... "Englishman picks up pint of milk for tea"


And drinks the hole of the bottle, sorry contents of the bottle.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 12, 2021)

I await further comments with baited breath


----------



## caledonia (Jan 12, 2021)

I was out in the camper yesterday. It was the first time I could get it down the drive this year now that the ice had melted. The front discs had corroded up but cleaned up ok with a run to B and M.


----------



## Deleted member 81780 (Jan 19, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-scotland-55533377
> 
> 
> 
> National lock down in Scotland from midnight until the end of Jan.


extended now to mid Feb.  Will we ever experience the freedom of the open road again??


----------



## caledonia (Jan 19, 2021)

Janus said:


> extended now to mid Feb.  Will we ever experience the freedom of the open road again??


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 81780 (Jan 19, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Yes


we have elderly van and she is beginning to look neglected. As soon as weather improves I am going to start a clean up ready for the off....weather wouldnt stop me really it is this lack of freedom to travel just now.  I sit in her and look out on the moray firth and kid myself that it is helmsdale...or wick or somewhere on nc500


----------



## Robmac (Jan 19, 2021)

Trouble is all the burglars have a lot of catching up to do when we do all get away.

Not wishing to put a dampener on anything.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 19, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Trouble is all the burglars have a lot of catching up to do when we do all get away.
> 
> Not wishing to put a dampener on anything.



...or the axe muderers when we're out on the road. They're behind too!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2021)

You forgot the gassing robmac.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 20, 2021)

Janus said:


> I sit in her and look out on the moray firth and kid myself that it is helmsdale...or wick or somewhere on nc500


Lots of us would be love to be looking out over the Moray Firth.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 20, 2021)

And now we have diligent customs/border officials relieving us of food.
I can foresee a few genuine tales based on this ahead ahead ahead


----------



## Scotia (Jan 20, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Lots of us would be love to be looking out over the Moray Firth.


What's the matter with Tinto Hill ?


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 20, 2021)

Scotia said:


> What's the matter with Tinto Hill ?


No water.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 20, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> No water.


Ye canny please some folk!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 20, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> No water.



Plenty coming down from the sky though, Meg


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 20, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Plenty coming down from the sky though, Meg
> 
> View attachment 91504


Here we've had the solid verson of that.  Can't even see Tinto hill today.


----------

